# Which Skin?!!? i'm going crazy!!



## peacelovexo (Dec 28, 2009)

ok so i just got this cover for my K2 http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=2616&pbmId=17433 in green. and now i need a skin for it but i can't decide and i'm losing my mind, please help!!!

Kindle 2 Skin - Monet - Garden at Giverny

Kindle 2 Skin - Monet - Waterlilies

p.s. sorry i couldn't do the pictures on here i dont know how!

_(Added pix using the Skins link-maker. - Admin)_


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I vote for the water lilies one......second link


----------



## lila (Jan 3, 2010)

Waterlilies


----------



## peacelovexo (Dec 28, 2009)

oh and to add to my crazy state i just noticed that for some reason i put green when i really meant pink! ahh!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Waterlilies for sure!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the waterlillies for sure, especially with the pink case.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I love the waterlilies one with that case


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in agreement with everyone else.  The Waterlilies!


----------



## daizyduke (Nov 12, 2009)

The waterlilies are REALLY pretty.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I might be the only one who prefers this combo:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm with F1, I like the Garden/pink combo.  I had the waterlillies skin on my K1.  It's beautiful, but I would prefer the Garden skin with the pink case.  I love that pink case.  I got the Javoedge pink croc sleeve and I love it.
deb


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

garden at Giverney with the pink case


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the Garden/Pink Combo


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I like F1's combo, sigh.
But the pink cover does bring out the pinks in the Garden.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The more I look at the Garden skin beside the pink croc cover I'm thinking I need the Garden skin.  
I need the Garden skin; right?  It's a need; right?  
Come on enablers, do your job.
deb


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

Waterlilies!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have both skins; I started with Garden & moved to Waterlilies.  Both are gorgeous, but Garden is more brown in person than it shows on the images.  I'd vote for Waterlilies.

But having said that, unless that case link is leading to a different case than it should, 90%+ of the skin is going to be covered.  I'm not quite getting why you're skinning it at all; it seems like a waste of time & money.  What am I missing here?  

(And yes, Deb, you need the Garden skin.  Really.  LOL)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've looked at other skins with pink and I don't really care for them.  They're okay...but just not it.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really want this one for my nook, but Gelaskins in not making nook skins (yet).... Nor do they make Zune skins..... My iPod is already skinned... *sigh*



I don't like the way the skin does not go through the buttons on the K2.... If it did, I would probably buy it for my Kindle.


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the Garden, but they're both lovely.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> I've looked at other skins with pink and I don't really care for them. They're okay...but just not it.
> deb


Unfortunately the Garden skin is in a drawer here, and I don't think I ever took a pic while it was on the Kindle with the pink cover I have. Heck, I don't think I've taken a pic of Waterlilies with the pink either. I suppose I should...one of these years....

There's definitely some rose overtones in Garden, but the brownish tinge is predominant. I prefer the pink accents in Waterlilies.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My post disappeared!  And I thoroughly enable Deb in it too.  I said that I loved the garden skin and saw it paired one time with Oberon taupe Avenue of Trees and it was stunning.  someday I will own that pair, although I'm also thinking Garden for my dx for new suede passion vintage cover I have coming from luvshihitzu
Paula


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> The more I look at the Garden skin beside the pink croc cover I'm thinking I need the Garden skin.
> I need the Garden skin; right? It's a need; right?
> Come on enablers, do your job.
> deb


OMG! You do need this skin! Just think of how lovely it would be and how much it will remind you of the upcoming Spring and flowers blooming. You'd be mad not to get it right away. Don't wait until Spring has sprung!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

This one is very pretty with the pink croc as well...flowery pretty or too much?


----------



## peacelovexo (Dec 28, 2009)

AH! such enabling i love it! ok i think i'm going to go with the garden. i was just looking at my case and i think it will look nice together. i know you can't see it much when its in the case but i like to take it out to read it.... and maybe i'll get the waterlilies in a couple months...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

It will be a great combo...and we want to see pics when you have your Kindle dressed, please!


----------



## peacelovexo (Dec 28, 2009)

of course! i'm ordering it now but which is better matte or high gloss?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Depends on a few things...if you read at night with a booklight you may want to try matte to avoid the glare, but I haven't seen a matte one yet.  

BTW, use the discount code just posted on Facebook - MMADNESS - for a 15% discount! (only good until 8pm eastern)


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm wondering how much of the skin you're going to see when it's in the case.  I'm trying to decide on a case myself and
haven't been brought into the 'skin' vortex yet   I do love the case though and was looking at it in blue!


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got my skin from SKINIT.com today. Very easy to order and put on! Came quickly too...the artist is Alphonse Mucho. Here is a pic of the front and back


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ohh, Shara, very pretty.  

F1, I thought about the flowers combo last night.  I'm still thinking.  I'm hoping maybe they put on some new ones in the next couple of weeks.  It never fails, as soon as I make up my mind and order something new and prettier comes out.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> F1, I thought about the flowers combo last night. I'm still thinking. I'm hoping maybe they put on some new ones in the next couple of weeks. It never fails, as soon as I make up my mind and order something new and prettier comes out.
> deb


To further enable just a wee bit - there is a discount code for Monday Madness - MMADNESS - for 15% off, good until 8pm (eastern) tonight. I just used it for an iPod /Touch skin for my nephew.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh just buy them both! I just love how y'all dress up your nekkid Kindles! My Oberon hasn't arrived yet, but so far I think QUEST will go with my saddle color da Vinci Oberon.

Currently I have a nekkid Kindle inside an M-Edge brown faux leather case. Love it. Why am I on this board instead of reading my Kindle while sipping a cup of freshly percolated coffee 

Today's read: Murder Takes the Cake. Good book right off the bat!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the Quest skin on a K1 with a taupe cover and they are stunning together.


----------

